# Best hardtail C2W can buy?



## BrianD (17 Aug 2012)

Morning all, looking to take advantage of the C2W scheme but looking for a little advice

I'm looking for a hardtail mainly for trails like 7Stanes, Hamsterley forest. Love downhill, however to come down you have to go up and im a large lad!!

Probably won't use it much for commuting as I've got a road bike

Been looking at the Whyte 805 or paying a little extra for the 901, others such as the Focus black forest, educate me please!


----------



## BrianD (17 Aug 2012)

No one?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Aug 2012)

I'm a cross country boy not a trail centre addict so can't comment really.

(Boardman HT Pro btw way)


----------



## pubrunner (17 Aug 2012)

BrianD said:


> Morning all, looking to take advantage of the C2W scheme but looking for a little advice
> 
> I'm looking for a hardtail mainly for trails like 7Stanes, Hamsterley forest. Love downhill, however to come down you have to go up and im a large lad!!
> 
> ...


 
We have a Rock Lobster Tig team SL, from Merlin Cycles; they sell very nice bikes at good prices - the advantage you get from buying from a good 'local' shop is that you get the after-sales service and often a nice discount on future purchases and servicing costs - you'll need to weigh up how important this is to you.

We went up to Merlin Cycles near Preston and it was well worth the drive; must have tried have a dozen bikes. Being able to 'try before buying' was a great bonus ! They were very helpful and not at all 'pushy' - a genuinely 'first class' bike shop ! 

Take a look at some reviews on both the bike & Merlin's (excellent) service :
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-hardtail/merlin/rock-lobster-tig-team-sl/prd_418780_1527crx.aspx
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-hardtail/merlin/rock-lobster-tig-team-sl/prd_418780_1527crx.aspx

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=14894970

The Tig Team SL, is built from Easton Elite tubing and as MTBs go, it is very light. We've had ours for 5 years and have not had a single problem with it.


----------



## KenG (22 Aug 2012)

On One do a good range of hardworking trail bikes, I have the Inbred,and they also do C2W scheme, they have a marmite following, you either love them or hate them,but the fact is you cant ignore them, have a look on their website.


----------

